# New Driver Helpppppp Please!



## wdorsa

I have played just one year of golf now with a beginner set of golf clubs. I am 23 years old pretty strong and drive the ball between 280-320 yards. I also hit the ball very high and usually slice. Looking at the Callaway Diablo Edge/Tour Driver, rated by golf digest to be very forgiving as well as pretty inexpensive in the $150 range. Not sure what loft to get or how stiff of a shaft (9,10,11 or stiff extra stiff or regular). Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Surtees

If you get fitted they can fit the club to your swing with your distance I'm going to guess that you have a fast swing speed and will more then likely need a stiff shaft and if you have higher then normal ball flight it could pay to go to a lower loft to try and scrap a few morew yards out of it. although we have had this conversation a few times about driver loft and you can make just as much difference in loft by the way you set up. I think the best is to get fitted for your club at a local pro shop that way it should fit your swing, streanght and height. Goodluck let us know how you go.


----------



## indiginit

i would get something with a steel shaft if you don't mind the ribbing. get an old Big Bertha and swing that for a year... you don't need the power right now, and if the rest of your bag is steel shafted, it will help.

spend the extra money somewhere else, like a lesson or a driving range punch card. new equipment is overrated for beginners, in my opinion. 

you can pick up a good steel-shafted driver from yesteryear for like ten bucks, and it will serve you fine for a season or two, and you will know your game better by the time you're shopping again.


----------



## SwankyGolf

*Id look at Golfsmith for...*

I have a look to see what Golfsmith have, I mean you can get a decent second had Ping or a discontinued one for like $150 easy. You get such a better deal opting to go for something that hasnt just been launched.


----------



## Hogan

Get fitted and purchase the data. Don't buy because of the brand. Buy based on the specs provided in your fitting.


----------

